# What 9mm ammo do you reccommend?



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Im looking for a good self-defense round. I looked at the ballistics tests down further on the page and it seems that the 147gr Winchester Ranger, and the 147 gr Federal HST could do some SERIOUS damage to a BG. Anyone have any expierience with either of these?

Any other input would be appreciated aswell. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I think people put way too much emphasis on ammo. Just about any modern premium JHP will work fine, as long as it is reliable in your pistol. I've used Gold Dot and Golden Saber with complete satisfaction, but I've never shot anyone with either. God willing, I'll never have to.

Spend money and energy on developing your shooting skills, rather than obsessing over minute details of bullet weight or a 25 fps difference in velocity. Solid skill will go much farther in saving your life than the particular bullet you use.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I think people put way too much emphasis on ammo. Just about any modern premium JHP will work fine, as long as it is reliable in your pistol. I've used Gold Dot and Golden Saber with complete satisfaction, but I've never shot anyone with either. God willing, I'll never have to.
> 
> Spend money and energy on developing your shooting skills, rather than obsessing over minute details of bullet weight or a 25 fps difference in velocity. Solid skill will go much farther in saving your life than the particular bullet you use.


Ditto. I mostly use Hornady TAP, thats mostly becaues it is widely available in my area and is a little less expensive that some others. However if you look in my ammo stash you will see Remington Golden Saber, Federal Hydra Shock, Hornady XTP, Speer Gold Dot, Winchester Silver Tip, and I don't feel under gunned with any of it. Like Mike said all premium ammo is good just make sure your gun likes what your going to carry, and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I typically use Hydrashok... Although, I did post some results somewhere around here recently - the simple JHP Winchester White Box at Wal-Mart. You get 50 rounds for the same cost as 20, and the basllistics tests seem to be very good. I bought a box recently and have them in my P99 and SW99 right now. As I cycle thru the hydrashoks in my other guns, I may carry those.

The Gold Dots are suppossed to be very good as well. Latest technology in bullet design or something...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Bullets*



Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I think people put way too much emphasis on ammo. Just about any modern premium JHP will work fine, as long as it is reliable in your pistol. I've used Gold Dot and Golden Saber with complete satisfaction, but I've never shot anyone with either. God willing, I'll never have to.
> 
> Spend money and energy on developing your shooting skills, rather than obsessing over minute details of bullet weight, or a 25 fps difference in velocity. Solid skill will go much farther in saving your life than the particular bullet you use.


  +1 with Mike. People just put way to much into bullet design. Most of it is a marketing deal to get more money out of your pockets. Look at history, our great military has won a bunch of wars with round nose heavy slow moving bullets. The next super duper wacko,wammy bullet might be 50ft per second faster, but stop and think a kill is a kill no matter what. Find a bullet weight that goes through your gun without failure and practice is what wins gun fights.:smt071


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

My favorite is the Winchester RA9T (147 grainer). Use to be Corbon 115 grainers, until the 147 grain SXT performance proved itself to me... 
With 9mm, I place more priority on bullet choice, than I do with the .45...


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

In my 9mm I carry Black Hills 124gr JHP +P.

I do have to agree to an extend though that I'm gonna worry a lot more about shot placement than the actual bullet being used.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. I recently did some ammo tests for the Hi Power, but the results might be of use to 9mm users with other pistols.

If interested, here's the link:

http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/9mm_hi_power_ammo_selection.htm

Best.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for posting that


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

I"m with Mike!! I use Winchester Silver Tips and Federal Hydra-Shocks though.


----------



## GeorgiaGlocker (Sep 13, 2006)

For my .380 I use Corbon JHP. For my Glocks I use Speer Gold Dots.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you Mr.Camp. I put that in my favorites and will check it over later. Looks like a good read.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello, sir. I am glad it was of interest.

Best.


----------



## HannibalTheCrow (Nov 22, 2006)

I shot quite a few Winchester 147 grain SXT's through my 9mm and liked them until I tried Speer Gold Dot 124 grain HP's. The Gold Dots just seemed to be a bit more accurate for me...........go figure. But, I liked the 147's for a short time.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Well in 9mm Iam useing the CorBon 115+P HP why I like Corbon and they have proven reliable in my 9mm Colt Commander and my S&W 3913. 
In 380's I use Corbon DPX also DPX non +P in my carry 45autos.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

michael t said:


> Well in 9mm Iam useing the CorBon 115+P HP why I like Corbon and they have proven reliable in my 9mm Colt Commander and my S&W 3913.
> In 380's I use Corbon DPX also DPX non +P in my carry 45autos.


Now that I can finally carry (yea for Kansans!) I ran some Speer Gold Dots and Corbon 115g +P HPs through both my XD and HK. Both guns ate them up. I definitely noticed a nice little kick with the +P ammo! I've decided to stick with the Corbons because they are a little less expensive than the SGDs.

I enjoyed reading this thread, because I'd been so boggled by all the different ammo choices out there. When I first began looking at the endless brands on the shelves, I was as confused as a baby in a topless bar. I found two types of ammo that I know will run in my guns, so I will probably stick with those. I no longer feel the need to try everything out there, which ensures that I may be able to pay a few bills now, LOL. I didn't start this thread, but thanks to everyone for their input...it helps ammo-noobs like me. :mrgreen:


----------

